# Avoiding a scam



## mango.man (Sep 21, 2008)

Recently our school's e-mail account (which I monitor) got an e-mail from a formerly pretty high profile southern california coach, telling us that we could "recession proof" our TKD business by opening up an online travel agency.  Since all the recipents were BCC'd so not to be visible, I wanted to post here so that everyone else that might have gotten that e-mail knows that "Your Travel Biz" (YTB) is considered a pyramid scheme and recently had a lawsuit filed against it by the California Attorney General. 

http://ag.ca.gov/newsalerts/print_release.php?id=1596 or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icO0PoFCoTg&feature=related.  

Just don't want to see anyone getting duped out of their hard earned cash so I wanted to make sure you all are aware that you would be best to stay as far away from this scam as possible.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2008)

Interesting. I had that suggested to me too. Thanks for the notice.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 22, 2008)

Simple question that puts a huge hole in the idea...

How is adding a travel agency going to help you "recession proof" your business when a recession cuts discretionary spending hard, and travel is often discretionary spending?

When times are tight, people travel less, and use a travel agency less.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 22, 2008)

Unless I've met the person face to face I'm not trusting anyone that sends me that type of e-mail. You just don't do it. Go over them with a microscope and a fine tooth comb before ANY money changes hands.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 22, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Simple question that puts a huge hole in the idea...
> 
> How is adding a travel agency going to help you "recession proof" your business when a recession cuts discretionary spending hard, and travel is often discretionary spending?
> 
> When times are tight, people travel less, and use a travel agency less.


That thought had occured to me as well.  But I'm sure that their pitch will find its mark with someone.  Probably already has, which is why they're using it.

Thanks for the heads up, Mango!

Daniel


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 22, 2008)

since a school would be getting a kick back on all travel it helps build revenue. People need to travel for events all the time. Even if the economy is bad so inessence it would be a great tool if they where not crooks.


----------



## mango.man (Sep 22, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> since a school would be getting a kick back on all travel it helps build revenue. People need to travel for events all the time. Even if the economy is bad so inessence it would be a great tool if they where not crooks.


 
Terry has hit the nail on the head.  Most of this is pure hype but I have decided to include the e-mail we got below.  It is clear from reading that that it is nothing more than a pyramid scheme.

The saddest part to me is that it did come from someone that I have known for many years and always had a great amount of respect for as a TKD Master.  After reading this and talking with others that know him as well, I have be told that this person is very aware of the fact that this is an illegal venture and is very aware of the lawsuit that has already been filed here in California and high likelihood of additional lawsuits by other states.

This guy has had virtually all of his high level black belts leave his school in the past 18 months or so.  They did not leave due to recession or a tough economy, but because he was charging a ton of money for all of his "extra programs" and delivering very little in return and a new school opened nearby run by a former Olympian that charges less and seems to be producing more.

So this seems to be his new method of screwing people out of their money.  

====

Subject:  Recession Proof Your Taekwondo Business

What's YOUR Plan B?
Dear Taekwondo School Owner, 

Do you have "Plan B" in place?  Did you know that over 100 Taekwondo schools in California have closed their doors in the past two years and it looks like it's only going to get worse with the continuing shrinking economy?  The stock market fell over 500 points on Monday, September 15, 2008, the biggest single day decline since the 9-11 tragedy.  What's next?  Are you prepared?
How About Some Extra Income For Your TKD Business? 

I want to share with you something that should be financially interesting to you.  We're using it in our studio and we're already starting to make some significant extra income with it.  It works extremely well in concert with our Taekwondo business and existing members.  You owe it to yourself to take a serious look at this business opportunity and the potential it has to benefit you and your studio.  It's turned our studio into a 24/7 money machine with very little effort on our part.
So What's The Secret To Extra Income 24/7?

The business opportunity is YTB (Your Travel Biz).  It's the same online travel company that USA Taekwondo is using to supplement it's programs, except that the USAT program in non-profit.  Mine is definitely for profit.  If your studio operates as a non-profit, YTB has a special program for you as well.  

YTB is a publicly traded company that has been around for over 7 years and is expected to book over one billion dollars in travel this year.  YTB offers all the same products as the other highly advertised online travel sites and is growing 300% faster than Expedia, Orbitz and Travelocity.  

YTB is so unique, it offers two powerful business opportunities:  that of an online travel agency where you earn 60% of the commissions from travel booked on YOUR travel website, and that of an independent marketing rep where you can make amazing money by referring others to the YTB business.
How Our YTB Business Works For Us

We've been constantly asked by our Taekwondo members to assist them with their travel arrangements to National Qualifiers, Junior Olympics and other out of town events.  Now with our YTB business, we're getting paid to assist our members and others with their travel plans.  YTB pays us 60% of the commission eanred on all the travel that is booked on our travel site (URL REMOVED BY MANGO.MAN) , including flights, hotels, rental cars, resorts, cruises and more.  

Most of our members are now booking ALL their travel needs, personal, business and Taekwondo related, through our travel website.  This is travel they were already going to book online but now they're booking it on our travel website and WE'RE getting PAID!  

We've set up a computer kiosk on our front counter so parents can plan and book their travel while their kids are in class.  We are booking thousands of dollars in travel every month now with our 24/7 internet based travel website.  

YOU can benefit from the same addition to your business just by owning your OWN online travel store and simply pointing your members to your company supported travel website.  It's that easy!
Want To Earn Some Serious Extra Income?

The optional marketing side of the business allows you to earn amazing commissions and bonuses when you refer others to the YTB business.  Once your team reaches various levels in the company there are performance bonuses of $1,000 to $1,000,000, company paid health insurance that is Blue Cross 90/10 PPO guaranteed issue and $150,000 company paid life insurance, monthly performoance salaries of $2,000 to $24,000 and much more. 

Best of all, you have the opportunity to make amazing money by referring others to the business, at whatever pace you choose, fast or slow, it's up to you.  There are no deadlines or quotas.  In 2007 over 150 YTB business owners made between $250k - $750K and 11 made between $1.7M - $4.3M...NET income, not gross!
Interested In Finding Out More About This Business?

Check out the YTB company presentation and business model on our YTB marketing site (URL REMOVED BY MANGO.MAN)  Once you see the preview of this money making opportunity, get back to me and I'll provide you with more detailed information, in person or via an online video conference if you're out of the area.  Once you're part of our team, we'll help you build your YTB business with plenty of great online and personal training.  Team work makes the dream work, and we're here to help you realize YOUR dreams. 

You can also download a copy of our brochure which details more about this incredible business opportunity.
So Ask Yourself This....
Have You Ever Been At The Right Place At The Right Time... But Didn't Realize It Until It Was Too Late?

We've already introduced the YTB business to several other Taekwondo school owners who are now turning FUN into FORTUNE by combining travel with their Taekwondo business.

If you'd like to learn more about this amazing opportunity and how to put thousands of extra dollars into YOUR school, please call me at (PHONE NUMBER REMOVED BY MANGO.MAN) or email me at (E-MAIL REMOVED BY MANGO.MAN)  Let me show you why YTB just makes sense. 

Regards,

Master SCUM BAG (NAME CHANGE BY MANGO.MAN)


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 22, 2008)

Old scam, repackaged and marketed to a new audience.

(shakes head)

Daniel


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sad.  Anytime I see the making money is so easy...earn money 24/7 while you sleep...my BS meter goes off the charts.  

It's sad to see someone who once haed a good rep fall so low.

Peace,
Erik


----------

